# 1940's deer camp



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Check out these pictures of my uncle's 1940's deer camp in Canada. He passed away long ago and my aunt came across these photos and let me copy them.

He lived in the Columbus area-Obetz- and him and his buddies would make the trip to Ontario Canada in that old school bus each year.

He had a stroke when he was fairly young..I barely remember him. He couldn't do much after his stroke. He couldn't talk clearly or walk. My aunt said that every once in a while he would ask her to show him these pictures. She said that he would get tears in his eyes as he looked at them.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=1792


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

That's to bad about your Uncle. Those deer hanging on the meat pole look massive. 

I love looking at my old pictures from hunting. They bring back so many memories. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Those pictures are awesome!! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool photos!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool pics, thought I would post them on here for ya....


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank You Stumpsitter, You put tears in my eyes, I reflected back to the days when I went to Forest County in Pa. with my uncle. That was over 45 years ago, our camp Meat Poles looked like that , the sad part was no one took a picture , and that old camp is long gone. I sure am happy to have the memories , your pictures made me think back to when. All the old timers that see them will get tearey eyed . THANK YOU


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

those are real treasures. Keep those safe to pass them down the generations


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

TY for sharing the pics. That was from a long time ago. way before my time. I wasn't born till 73. now hubby he was born in 65.

wonder if deer camp was much diff in 1940 as it is nowdays?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

If we have any oldtimers or young with pictures of the hunts from the 40's and 50's I would love for you to share them , every one enjoys seeing the way it used to be. Thank You guys


----------

